

Ruby 1.9.2-p136 is released - timmorgan
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2010/12/25/ruby-1-9-2-p136-is-released/

======
timmorgan
Link to the changelog: [http://svn.ruby-
lang.org/repos/ruby/tags/v1_9_2_136/ChangeLo...](http://svn.ruby-
lang.org/repos/ruby/tags/v1_9_2_136/ChangeLog)

